# Sand Fleas



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone know where to get live sand fleas? Are they "out" this time of the year? I'm in daytona.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

the beach!  wait for the water to wash up on the beach from a wave and look for them when it starts going back out....youll be looking for Vs


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I know they are on the beach, but I was curious to know if this is the "season" and will they be out now. Have you been getting any lately where you are at?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

they seem to always be there some time deep enough where you can not see the "V"... My kids where raking blind and caught some when I did not see them at all. I started to rake deeper and there they were...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

When you do find them, are they grouped together...or just one or two at a time? I need to start finding them...they are way too expensive to buy frozen. I get like 18 or so for $3.50! And they're gone the moment they hit the water because of those tiny little fish that peck them. I will try to go and walk the beach for a while and see if their are any...what do you use to dig them up with? I know you can use a sand flea rake, but I'm not buying that now...not when I don't know if I'll even see anything.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

http://www.wmi.org/saltfish/tactics/doc.asp?message_number=28323


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a metal rake made to get sand fleas. It always seems to get them for me whenever i want to fish for Pompano.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

They're out there this time of year then?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> They're out there this time of year then?


yes


----------



## fllee (Jul 7, 2005)

*Catch sand fleas*

Hey, Patindaytona, 
Do you have a drill and a 5 gallon bucket? 

Try this:


http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/catching sand fleas.cfm?ps1=no

I have not yet, but looks like a winner for a little time and effort. Change the size of the holes to accomodate the size fleas you want. (courtesy of another surf fishing bulletin board)

fllee


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Great article there flee. I went about 15 miles north of here to look for some today. Didn't see a one. I might go there next week again though since their's a underwater dilapidated old pier...seems like a great place to fish..so I'll bring along a bigger shovel with me then and do some deeper digging if they're under there deep.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Those*

articles are done by Surf Fish from this board.

It's a great website if you take the time to look around it you'll find alot.

Fisherkid


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> I know they are on the beach, but I was curious to know if this is the "season" and will they be out now. Have you been getting any lately where you are at?


no idea lol i know how to get em but im scared to touch them ugly little things so i stay farrrrrr away from them haha


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Correct me*

If i am wrong but arent Sandfleas just use to catch Pompano??? and when you are fishing for Pompano, more then likely you will only catch them on the beach. And have to get a pretty good cast also, has these guys are out at least 70 to 100yds off the beach. So fishing for them off the rocks on the inlet side won't catch any. I just happen to notice that Pat is fishing off the rocks on the inlet side, and we might be giving him wrong info....about where and what hits sandfleas.....again please correct me...if this isnt right....Because the last time i fish with a sandflea, all we were after were pomps, on the beach....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Jettypark..no, the sheepshead love the sand fleas too. But, today I was actually fishing the surf anyway....but not with any sand fleas..live mullet mainly.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I disagree*



jettypark28 said:


> If i am wrong but arent Sandfleas just use to catch Pompano??? and when you are fishing for Pompano, more then likely you will only catch them on the beach. And have to get a pretty good cast also, has these guys are out at least 70 to 100yds off the beach. So fishing for them off the rocks on the inlet side won't catch any. I just happen to notice that Pat is fishing off the rocks on the inlet side, and we might be giving him wrong info....about where and what hits sandfleas.....again please correct me...if this isnt right....Because the last time i fish with a sandflea, all we were after were pomps, on the beach....


Sandfleas are generally used for pomps but like patindaytona said other fish also eat them.

As for the beach being the only place to catch them, no. Bays, inlets and piers on the beach, which is the beach I guess.

70 to 100 yards. NO WAY. My first fish ever, Pompano wade-surf fishing in Bahia Honda a few yards out. A nice three pounder. They come close in. They feed on the sandfleas in the surf so they have to come in close.

Fisherkid


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

we caught a pomp in the inlet the other day and a pomp today on the flats off the ICW....

caught a 3 inch permit in the net trying to net mullet also lol

and if you going for sheepshead just get some clams or oysters...they work excellent


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

for correcting me guys since i havent fish with fleas in so long....I have forgotten how, and they always gave me chills crawling around my hands, when i was younger I couldnt even tell you how to hook them....(But at least i am honest about it)....My Dad used to love to fish for pomp, I was younger and was always looking for a bigger fight....Kinda of what i am still doing


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

FLEAS are a sheepshead delight, caught over 500 of them on fleas last year. Black drum, reds, and occasionally whiting will hit fleas too.


----------

